# Steam Crave Coil Jig (Preview Only)



## Soprono (19/6/16)

So this got sent to another person who is apparently close to the steam crave circle. Just renders for now but release is expected soon. Best thing is it does coiling 1mm to 4mm without the need to change coil heads.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

